
Ask HN: Should Hackathons merge into a more incubator type event - thehackventure
Currently many hackathons have the issue where innovative and highly potent projects are sitting stale after the hackathon. This is because, there is no incentive platform in the hackathon to motivate the hackers to grow their projects. Currently, there is no hackathons that take an incubator approach into the hackathon event itself. Rather, fellowship programs have been initiated by a scarce amount of hackathons to solve this problem  in a very mediocre way. Fellowship programs prohibit a larger audience to be given the equal opportunity to grow their revolutionary projects into, what could be, the next startup unicorn.<p>So what I am asking is, should hackathon merge into a more incubator type event (imagine Major League Hacking mixed with Y Combinator).<p>If you have any more questions, email me at thehackventure@gmail.com
======
kyawzazaw
As a student, hackathons in 36, 24 hours have mostly been like field trip to
another campus. But cool learning about other companies I didn't know and
students I would never meet but I feel like I never really make a good project
if I go in without any thought-out idea.

Forget learning a new tech well enough to use it.

------
kyawzazaw
Also check MLH Fellowships (although that's mostly for contributing to open
source).

